# Looking for advice



## warren89law (6 mo ago)

Looking for advice i have got some corn snake eggs incubating and it's been over 65days they look good white and full what should i do ?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing. Just keep them as you have been and wait for them to hatch.


----------



## warren89law (6 mo ago)

OK thanks it's driving me crazy it's my first clutch as well she had 13 all together only 8 was fertile rest was slugs 😢


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

If they have reached day 65 and still look plump and white then as Ian says, just leave them to hatch out when they are ready.


----------



## warren89law (6 mo ago)

What is the longest people have had to wait?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I'd expect them to hatch over the next week or so. 70 days is a rough guide, but can be a bit longer.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

warrenluvsheaven said:


> What is the longest people have had to wait?


Just be patient, and don't try cutting the eggs like you see so many Royal python breeders do on YouTube. Whilst most care sheets / websites state 55-60 days, it's all down to how well your incubator is, how well the temperature has been maintained, and to some degree, the individual hatchlings absorbing the last of the yolk. I would say that you could be waiting another 10 days. If it were my clutch then at day 75 I would cut one egg to see if the snake inside is viable, and not dead in shell.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

It also depends on the temps you are incubating at. Warmer temps will result in eggs hatching quicker than a lower temp.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had corn eggs hatch at 50 days, others at 80 days. Just be patient. The worst thing you can do is cut them if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## warren89law (6 mo ago)

Ow I know mate I really don't want to do that the idea is scary


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As others have said, just wait longer. As long as they remain looking white and full there's not much to worry about. They will often dimple/collapse slightly about a week before hatching. 

What temp are you incubating them at?


----------

